
Alphabet Announces Third Quarter 2019 Results - kgwgk
https://abc.xyz/investor/static/pdf/2019Q3_alphabet_earnings_release.pdf?cache=d41c776
======
chollida1
Haven't posted one of these in a while

Numbers:

\- 3Q Operating Income $9.18B, Est. $9.45B

\- 3Q Revenue $33.01B, Est. $32.72B

\- 3Q EPS $10.12, Est. $12.35, pretty darn big miss, Porat dropped a pretty
big ball here

\- CapEx up 26% yoy

\- headcount up to 114K from 94K a yaer ago

\- Other Bets revenue is $155 million, up 6%

\- Other Bets losses is $941 million, up 29%

Adds:

\- paid clicks are up 18% vs 32% last year

\- Porat pointed to two main issues on revenue

    
    
      - legal settlement with France
    
      - losses from venture investments, not stated what and why, did clarify that the loss is unrealized and they gave back $227 in performance fees!!!!!!
    
    

\- Porat didnt' talk about fitbit rumors, though given that FIT is up 30% I
don't think she needs to say anything

\- nothing on China

\- Google is now one of the largest spenders on lobbying goverment, They must
take Warren seriously

~~~
acchow
Headcount up 21% in 1 year. Can we get a breakdown of which roles they are in?
Or which cities/countries?

~~~
ndesaulniers
Moving protobufs.

~~~
alexeldeib
Not the first time I've heard this joke. Is this a real task commonly done on
teams at Google? Is it due to monorepo particulars?

~~~
skybrian
It's because Google has lots of internal services (sorta like microservices)
and that's how services communicate with their neighbors. In some cases,
persistent data is in protobufs too.

The point is probably doing some kind of storage, calculation, or aggregation
of data, but "moving protobufs" sounds funnier.

------
samename
Not sure of the breakdown by their subsidiaries, but they added about 20,000
employees in a year (~55/day), from 94,372 to 114,096. That seems huge to me.

~~~
blacksmith_tb
Presumably that's more like 80 new hires per work day, unless they onboard new
people on the weekends too (which they might, given this scale!)

~~~
VikingCoder
20,000 hires * times what, 6 interviews each = 120,000 interviews

94,372 employees

Each employee gave 1.27 interviews to people who were hired.

But cripes, how many did they interview and not hire?

That sounds like an enormous burden.

------
ironfootnz
With 29% in "other" expenses, I believe is relatively crossed with the numbers
of headcount numbers. Another factor, GCP cloud provider is a big allocator.
Honestly, they're unstoppable. With that ammount of $Bi in multiple resources,
they have close to big moonshot programs.

------
grumpy8
Think about $1 million.. Alphabet made 33,740 x 1 million.

~~~
H8crilA
We should use "economical figures" instead of "astronomical figures" when
talking about large numbers.

~~~
grumpy8
What do you mean?

------
kerng
Wonder if it would be better for Google to focus on something else then GCP as
future growth area?

